

Physicists May Have Evidence Universe Is A Computer Simulation  - joe_the_user
http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/2012/10/11/physicists-may-have-evide_n_1957777.html

======
joe_the_user
This is kind of ridiculous but posted it to see if anyone had torn it apart
already. Maybe it simply doesn't deserve mention...

